# Your opinion of Leopold Mozart



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Musically, I feel that Leopold is at an odd spot in terms of popularity, which is by no means a judge of talent, ability, etc. Everyone that knows a little about Classical music knows the name. If you are a violinist, you might've practiced some of Leopold's exercises, or read some of his advice on technique. But what about Leopold, the composer? Where are the box sets of his work?

There's the famous Toy Symphony, which keeps being credited to Haydn and then Leopold, and then Haydn again.

The little I have of L. Mozart's I find to be quite good. Reminds me of a cross between Handel and Wolfgang at times.






He wrote a Flute Concerto that I quite love, but cannot find on youtube.

What do you think of Papa Mozart? Are there pieces you cherish, or do you have a desire to hear more?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one and his symphonies are well worth a listening.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Listening to those pieces - I treat Leopold like he is not the father of a great composer - his music sounds pleasant - good even - like the bulk of classical music, easy to listen to. Not worth exploring further based on what I have heard. If I had the time I would probably listen to more Haydn or even his brother than Leopold.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I think he was somewhat of an experimentalist, using 'unconventional' instruments in some pieces


----------

